

What I carry with me every day: dhh - DanBlake
http://everydaycarry.com/posts/7195/Interview-David-Heinemeier-Hansson-Creator-of-Ruby-on-Rails?%2F=

======
beamatronic
I'm going to leave this here for those who would like to know more.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/edc](http://www.reddit.com/r/edc)

------
towndrunk
Why do we really care what people carry every day?

